# MEXICA TRIKE FOR SALE OR TRADE?



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WELL SINCE ITS TAX TIME AND SOME OF YOU WILL HAVE MONEY I MIGHT AS WELL SEE WHATS KIND OF OFFERS I CAN GET THANKS, I WONT PART OUT AND ALSO WOULD LIKE TO SELL THE DISPLAYED AND TRUN TABLE WITH THE BIKE DEPENDING ON THE PRICE NOAH GOMEZ PM ME OR CALL 626-384-1917.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

good luck on the sale pimp


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 09:49 PM~16261539
> *good luck on the sale pimp
> *


CAN YOU POST A PIC CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 11 2010, 08:50 PM~16261552
> *CAN YOU POST A PIC CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


send away :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 09:51 PM~16261575
> *send away  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM NOAH GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 11:08 PM~16261801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good choice :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MAN I'VE NEVER HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO SEE THIS IN PERSON. HOPE I GET TO SEE IT IN PHOENIX. GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

here's some pics for you noah, just helping out bro!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

a few more!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:17 AM~16264379
> *a few more!
> 
> 
> ...


damm its looks good lol :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 12 2010, 10:32 AM~16266430
> *damm its looks good lol :biggrin:
> *


:yes: I just wish I had the rest!


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

is it ridable


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 12 2010, 11:30 AM~16266852
> *is it ridable
> *


:yes: yes it is ridable!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I would buy it, but that would be wrong, no white people are allowed to own this trike, lol.


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

how much you want for it


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 12 2010, 12:30 PM~16266852
> *is it ridable
> *


best bilive its ridable and everything works the sound system bumps!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 12 2010, 12:36 PM~16266900
> *I would buy it, but that would be wrong, no white people are allowed to own this trike, lol.
> *


lol thats funny, well you know how i do ill take the white mans money anyday!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Jan 12 2010, 12:59 PM~16267104
> *how much you want for it
> *


pm sent


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:07 AM~16264365
> *here's some pics for you noah, just helping out bro!
> 
> 
> ...


TLATZOHCAMETE, OMETEO, TOTZIN TONATIUH, QUETZALCOATL, HUITLOPOHTLE MEXICA TIAHUI HENTE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

HUH   :dunno:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 12 2010, 05:55 PM~16269812
> *HUH     :dunno:
> *


IT MEANS THANK YOU CREATOR, FATHER SUN, MOTHER SKY, GOD OF WISDOM THE FEARTHER SERPRENT "QUZALCOATL FOR GUIDING ME , THANKS TO THE GOD OF WAR "HUITZILOPHHTLE" FOR GIVING ME THE ENERGY TO TO KEEP ON GOING AND MAKEING MY DREAM A REALITY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 12 2010, 07:02 PM~16269899
> *IT MEANS THANK YOU CREATOR, FATHER SUN, MOTHER SKY, GOD OF WISDOM THE FEARTHER SERPRENT "QUZALCOATL FOR GUIDING ME , THANKS TO THE GOD OF WAR "HUITZILOPHHTLE" FOR GIVING ME THE ENERGY TO TO KEEP ON GOING AND MAKEING MY DREAM A REALITY
> *


HOW DO YOU SAY SAN DIEGO :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 12 2010, 06:03 PM~16269917
> *HOW DO YOU SAY SAN DIEGO  :cheesy:
> *


SANDIEGO BEFORE THE SPANISH MISSIONS WAS PART OF ANAHUAC AKA AZTLAN


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

good luck on the sale


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

cuanto homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 12 2010, 07:26 PM~16270205
> *SANDIEGO BEFORE THE SPANISH MISSIONS WAS PART OF  ANAHUAC AKA AZTLAN
> *


HAHAHA OH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16269553
> *TLATZOHCAMETE, OMETEO, TOTZIN TONATIUH, QUETZALCOATL, HUITLOPOHTLE MEXICA TIAHUI HENTE
> *


WAACHA LOW THATS MY BOI... TELLAM AYH TELAM AYH... VATO GOT KLECHAAA.. HAHAHAHAH U TELLAM AYH..  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY BOR!!! HOW MUCH U SALLING IT FOR!!!!LET ME NOW HOMIE?????? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jan 13 2010, 08:12 AM~16276282
> *HEY BOR!!! HOW MUCH U SALLING IT FOR!!!!LET ME NOW HOMIE?????? :biggrin:
> *


O NICE FUCKING BIKE IT'S BAD ASS BRO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CadyMac (Jul 17, 2009)

How much you letting it go for?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

The reason of the sale??

:0 
:dunno:

 Go for another Trike of the year???

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Respect and good luck on the sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

since every ones wants to know i got around 15k in it so 10k it fair im takeing a 5k loss and not makeing any profit and the reason why is theres a lot of good deals on cars right now so i would like to jump on one before everything goes back up thanks 626-384-1917 noah gomez


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

good luck on the sale homie!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16261801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT MIGHT SOUND CARZY BUT I,LL TRADE FOR A CAR SO PASS THE WORD LOW RIDER CHEVY OR BOMB ONLY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 14 2010, 08:17 PM~16294505
> *IT MIGHT SOUND CARZY BUT I,LL TRADE FOR A CAR SO PASS THE WORD LOW RIDER CHEVY OR BOMB ONLY
> *


haha good luck


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2010, 09:22 PM~16295426
> *haha good luck
> *


trust i already got 3 cars that were offer but nothing i want lets see what happens


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:17 AM~16264379
> *a few more!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: GOODLUCK BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

hella nice bike bro!

one of the best frame work I ever seen!!!

good luck on the sale!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks homies if it sells it sells if not well i guess i have to keep on showing it :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 3 2010, 01:10 PM~16499505
> *thanks homies if it sells it sells if not well i guess i have to keep on showing it  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe on a japanese thread.... They buy everything :0 almost

Again, I admire your trike!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 01:27 PM~16500437
> *Maybe on a japanese thread.... They buy everything :0 almost
> 
> Again, I admire your trike!
> *


wheres that i want them to buy it can you forward it to them these dam computers get on my nevers thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top :rimshot: :ninja:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

G/L ON SELL MY BOI.. :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

good lukn


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 3 2010, 01:27 PM~16500437
> *Maybe on a japanese thread.... They buy everything :0 almost
> 
> Again, I admire your trike!
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: dont get ahead of yourself


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 19 2010, 04:49 AM~16659513
> *:roflmao:  :nono:  dont get ahead of yourself
> *


dont trip homie who ever gets it gets it till then i keep repen LOS


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:07 AM~16264365
> *here's some pics for you noah, just helping out bro!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 25 2010, 03:23 PM~16724338
> *ttt :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


THANKS BEST OFFERS TAKES HER ANY TRADES ??? CARS ONLY!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

lets trade ..... bikes


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2010, 11:17 AM~16760424
> *lets trade ..... bikes
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 1 2010, 02:29 PM~16762196
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



You think " those guys " are ready? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 1 2010, 04:11 PM~16762966
> *You think " those guys " are ready? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

new low price of 8,000  or trade for a low rider or bomb


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 8 2010, 04:49 PM~16829556
> *new low price of 8,000   or trade for a low rider or bomb
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

sold this for $8000 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2010, 06:24 PM~16864053
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> sold this for $8000  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2010, 05:24 PM~16864053
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> sold this for $8000  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


now you can buy my bike


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 11 2010, 08:08 PM~16864464
> *now you can buy my bike
> *


HAAAAA!!!!!! NO THANKS, GOOD LUCK THOUGH


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 11 2010, 08:08 PM~16864464
> *now you can buy my bike
> *












Now if she came with it, maybe we would talk...hahaha


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2010, 08:28 PM~16864651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2010, 06:28 PM~16864651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now if she came with it i would keep her all to myself


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2010, 06:28 PM~16864651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but when you come down to the brown side of town Big LA i'll buy you a girl better than that :biggrin:  maybe two :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:17 AM~16264379
> *a few more!
> 
> 
> ...


i have the custom 3d banana seat for sale it the one on this pic 150 bucks takes it


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17045019
> *i have the custom 3d banana seat for sale it the one on this pic 150 bucks  takes it
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 02:13 PM~17045692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


150 TAKES IT ITS A SUAED MATERIAL PRETTY EXPENSIVE ONLY THE BEST FOR THE MEXIKA :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

what happen to 4k


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 9 2010, 12:49 AM~16829556
> *new low price of 8,000   or trade for a low rider or bomb
> *


I thought it was going for $8K last year?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

still 8k still for sale :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Best offer so far??? :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

do it do it do it


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 30 2010, 07:55 PM~17049416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres the love seat i have for sale for 200 i put it on my trike to show its fits on every trike kit :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 30 2010, 08:02 PM~17049514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks gil :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 30 2010, 08:33 PM~17049997
> *Best offer so far??? :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i should have got the 51 now i want the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 31 2010, 10:47 AM~17053477
> *heres the love seat i have for sale for 200 i put it on my trike to show its fits on every trike kit  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY I'LL TRADE U ME 67 FOR UR BIKE O AND YES IT'S A HAPPER HOMIE???







:0 :wow: :biggrin:  LET ME NOW????


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Mar 31 2010, 08:08 AM~17053610
> *HEY I'LL TRADE U ME 67 FOR UR BIKE O AND YES IT'S A HAPPER HOMIE???
> 
> 
> ...


damm if it was a 2 door i would


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ANY ONES ELES GOT ANY CLEAN RIDES OUT THERE???????????? YOU NEVER NO ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 30 2010, 04:46 PM~17047098
> *what happen to 4k
> *



4K sounds good...take cash? LMK


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 31 2010, 03:34 PM~17057444
> *4K sounds good...take cash? LMK
> *


he must just want parts


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 31 2010, 06:34 PM~17057444
> *4K sounds good...take cash? LMK
> *


 :wow:


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ey Noah sell me some of the parts from Mexica for Froggy hahahahaha lookin for some custom parts homie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 31 2010, 06:47 PM~17060253
> *Ey Noah sell me some of the parts from Mexica for Froggy hahahahaha lookin for some custom parts homie
> *


That would clash bro it's two different styles! Build it up like the original!


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 31 2010, 07:52 PM~17060323
> *That would clash bro it's two different styles! Build it up like the original!
> *


 I want to do something different homie I wanna do custom partsfully engraved


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 31 2010, 06:54 PM~17060367
> *I want to do something different homie I wanna do custom partsfully engraved
> *


I understand bro! Get some made tho guys on here got real good prices!


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 31 2010, 08:01 PM~17060476
> *I understand bro! Get some made tho guys on here got real good prices!
> *


 that rite homie I'm trying to find homie


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 31 2010, 11:01 PM~17060476
> *I understand bro! Get some made tho guys on here got real good prices!
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 31 2010, 07:54 PM~17060367
> *I want to do something different homie I wanna do custom partsfully engraved
> *


DONT TRIP LIL HOMIE THERE A GANG OF HOMIES ON HERE THAT CAN HELP YOU OUT JUST TAKE YOUR TIME WITH IT LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE YOU GOT A NICE FRAME TO START OFF WITH :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 31 2010, 07:47 PM~17060253
> *Ey Noah sell me some of the parts from Mexica for Froggy hahahahaha lookin for some custom parts homie
> *


 :nicoderm: :nosad:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 31 2010, 07:07 PM~17060572
> *DONT TRIP LIL HOMIE THERE A GANG OF HOMIES ON HERE THAT CAN HELP YOU OUT JUST TAKE YOUR TIME WITH IT LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE YOU GOT A NICE FRAME  TO START OFF WITH :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 31 2010, 08:07 PM~17060572
> *DONT TRIP LIL HOMIE THERE A GANG OF HOMIES ON HERE THAT CAN HELP YOU OUT JUST TAKE YOUR TIME WITH IT LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE YOU GOT A NICE FRAME  TO START OFF WITH :biggrin:
> *


 thanks homie 
serio i wanna make this frame different


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17055594
> *damm if it was a 2 door i would
> *


I GET A 1981 CADDY FOR SALE TOO IT'S A 2 DOOR HOMIE!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 1 2010, 01:14 PM~17067130
> *I GET A 1981 CADDY FOR SALE TOO IT'S A 2 DOOR HOMIE!!
> *


post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Mar 31 2010, 07:31 PM~17060962
> *thanks homie
> serio i wanna make this frame different
> *


heres some bad ass parts made by mannys!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534514


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 1 2010, 04:02 PM~17068512
> *post a pic  :biggrin:
> *


i'll post pic soon!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 2 2010, 06:50 AM~17074305
> *i'll post pic soon!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 30 2010, 08:02 PM~17049514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  love seat for sale 200


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 12 2010, 04:33 PM~16269553
> *TLATZOHCAMETE, OMETEO, TOTZIN TONATIUH, QUETZALCOATL, HUITLOPOHTLE MEXICA TIAHUI HENTE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 5 2010, 09:09 PM~17107410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh snappps whats you guys think of my car :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 6 2010, 12:09 AM~17107410
> *
> 
> 
> ...



62 look bad with that hard top


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 06:58 AM~17177030
> *62 look bad with that hard top
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 13 2010, 06:40 PM~17181492
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *



:0 So it's done???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 5 2010, 10:09 PM~17107410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAUMM MAN CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 10:11 PM~17186268
> *:0 So it's done???
> *


nope not yet just needs a few more details :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 13 2010, 10:14 PM~17186306
> *DAUMM MAN CLEAN  :cheesy:
> *


thanks you ready for xhicano park


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2010, 10:24 AM~17188424
> *nope not yet just needs a few more details  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: that's great! 
:0 trade?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 14 2010, 07:43 AM~17188541
> *:thumbsup: that's great!
> :0 trade?
> *


for :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2010, 11:16 AM~17188793
> *for  :uh:
> *




You trade the trike for this car?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 14 2010, 08:55 AM~17189163
> *You trade the trike for this car?
> *


no thats my 62 i had for some time i traded my 47 fleetline for that 62 asling 26k for it or trade pluse cash


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2010, 08:26 AM~17188434
> *thanks you ready for xhicano park
> *


SURE AM ARE YOU GONNA BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 14 2010, 12:33 PM~17191155
> *SURE AM ARE YOU GONNA BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dont no yet maybe just to hang out


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

[










[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2010, 05:07 PM~17193383
> *:biggrin: dont no yet maybe just to hang out
> *


HELL YEAH SOUNDS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> [


:biggrin:
[/quote]
i know your salen the trike but in the meantime are u still going to show it??
i would love to get a chance to see it in person


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

* :0 GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE!*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> :biggrin:


i know your salen the trike but in the meantime are u still going to show it??
i would love to get a chance to see it in person   
[/quote]
I don't think it going anywhere anytime soon but ya I do plane to take it to some shows thanks


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 16 2010, 10:03 AM~17212083
> * :0  GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 30 2010, 07:59 PM~17049468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love seat for sale still 200 takes it


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 02:13 PM~17045692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


150 for custom banana seat


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:17 AM~16264379
> *a few more!
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD I PART OUT AND DO A RAFFLE? :dunno:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2010, 11:25 AM~17341423
> *SHOULD I PART OUT AND DO A RAFFLE? :dunno:
> *


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 29 2010, 11:31 AM~17341475
> *NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO HOMIE IT'S TOO NICE OFF A BIKE!!!!!!


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 29 2010, 12:47 PM~17342183
> *HELL NO HOMIE IT'S TOO NICE OFF A BIKE!!!!!!
> *


 but you will be able to sell it faster , how long have u had it and still havent sold it people will buy it if u part it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

raffle the whole bike in one raffle


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 30 2010, 06:51 AM~17349813
> *but you will be able to sell it faster , how long have u had it and still havent sold it people will buy it if u part it
> *


 IT'S TO NICE ASS A BIKE MAN!!!!!!!!!!! IF HE STELL GET IT NEX YR I'LL BUY IT OFF OF HEM!!!!!


----------



## brownlife212 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Apr 30 2010, 09:07 AM~17350772
> *IT'S TO NICE ASS A BIKE MAN!!!!!!!!!!! IF HE STELL GET IT NEX YR I'LL BUY IT OFF OF HEM!!!!!
> *


 cool homie but wat about that red bike


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Apr 30 2010, 09:26 AM~17350939
> *
> cool homie but wat about that red bike
> *


it in me house why????


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the info not in a hurry to sell her not a bad idea ill sell 30 at 300 each then pull out a winner nice hoe do i set something up like that cuz i aint got no pay pal acccount


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 30 2010, 11:51 AM~17351986
> *thanks for the info not in a hurry to sell her not a bad idea ill sell 30 at 300 each then pull out a winner nice hoe do i set something up like that cuz i aint got no pay pal acccount
> *


so what of think of a raffle?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 5 2010, 09:09 PM~17107410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT MY 6 DUECE READY FOR THE RAIDER NATION CAR SHOW SAT :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16261801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale or trade


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: q vo noah!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:01 PM~17556516
> *:wave: q vo noah!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:17 AM~16264379
> *a few more!
> 
> 
> ...


ANY OTHER OFFERS OR TRADES ?????


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 57F100 (Apr 30, 2010)

that is one sick ass trike good luck on the sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@May 30 2010, 05:11 PM~17648500
> *that is one sick ass trike good luck on the sale
> *


Thaks :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 30 2010, 02:13 PM~17045692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


150


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the only problem i see about spending too damn much on a bike. no disrespect to anyone who builds high, show quality bikes, but it just doesn't make sense to me why someone would spend so much on something that you know will not sale for even half of what you spent on it, if it even sells at all


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 02:57 PM~17655603
> *this is the only problem i see about spending too damn much on a bike.  no disrespect to anyone who builds high, show quality bikes, but it just doesn't make sense to me why someone would spend so much on something that you know will not sale for even half of what you spent on it, if it even sells at all
> *


It just like a car lil homie you put tons of money into it to fullfill your expictations than you move on to something bigger and badder till than you wait have patience and see what life brings you but you never want to take a loss cuz you will regret it later so let's see what happens if it don't sell than I keep her and put her away till someones wants her if not she stays home and waits


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i understand that, but i just don't see someone paying so much for a bike, it is a beautiful and a one of a kind trike, maybe you should try to sell it to a museum or some japanese kid, they buy all the lowriders from the good ole U.S. of A. anyways, lol


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2010, 06:12 PM~17657141
> *i understand that, but i just don't see someone paying so much for a bike, it is a beautiful and a one of a kind trike, maybe you should try to sell it to a museum or some japanese kid, they buy all the lowriders from the good ole U.S. of A. anyways, lol
> *


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16261801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

trade u the 2door caddy homie????
my caddy for sale some pic of it!!!!!!!!!!!!! $3500 obo or trade 12bett,8sw no pumps!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jun 5 2010, 06:19 AM~17701779
> *trade u the 2door caddy homie????
> my caddy for sale some pic of it!!!!!!!!!!!!! $3500 obo or trade 12bett,8sw no pumps!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Photo-0010.jpeg.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
:biggrin: 2,500 obo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 11 2010, 09:45 PM~16261470
> *WELL SINCE ITS TAX TIME AND SOME OF YOU WILL HAVE MONEY I MIGHT AS WELL SEE WHATS KIND OF OFFERS I CAN GET THANKS, I WONT PART OUT AND ALSO WOULD LIKE TO SELL THE DISPLAYED AND TRUN TABLE WITH THE BIKE DEPENDING ON THE PRICE  NOAH GOMEZ PM ME OR CALL 626-384-1917.
> *


TO THE TOP MEXHIKA TRIKE AND DISPLAYED FOR SALE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

STILL HAVE MY LOVE SEAT AND SEAT FORSALE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 PM~16261801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lucc on tha sale 
i seen it a few tymes,badd-ass fukcen bike homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jun 5 2010, 06:19 AM~17701779
> *trade u the 2door caddy homie????
> my caddy for sale some pic of it!!!!!!!!!!!!! $3500 obo or trade 12bett,8sw no pumps!!!!!!
> 
> ...


nice ranfla...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 25 2010, 04:40 AM~17883452
> *good lucc on tha sale
> i seen it a few tymes,badd-ass fukcen bike homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Jun 5 2010, 06:19 AM~17701779
> *trade u the 2door caddy homie????
> my caddy for sale some pic of it!!!!!!!!!!!!! $3500 obo or trade 12bett,8sw no pumps!!!!!!
> 
> ...


damn i fuckin love that caddy thats ma dream car they fuckin tite


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Good luck on the sale Noah.

Hey if you come accross any Lil Tiger parts let me know I know you're into Schwinn stuff


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2010, 08:37 AM~17892220
> *Good luck on the sale Noah.
> 
> Hey if you come accross any Lil Tiger parts let me know I know you're into Schwinn stuff
> *


for sho homies what yopu need?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 28 2010, 03:18 PM~17908289
> *for sho homies what yopu need?
> *


WHATS UP MAN WHAT YOU BEEEN UP TO WAS COO SEING YOU IN SAN BERDO SEE YOU NEXT TIME :biggrin: 

EY HAVE YOU HEARD OF ALEX?? IM CALLING HIS PHONE BUT ITS DISCONNECTED


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 29 2010, 12:18 AM~17908289
> *for sho homies what yopu need?
> *


just lookin for pedals in good shape, a frame, seat, grips.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 28 2010, 11:18 PM~17913726
> *WHATS UP MAN WHAT YOU BEEEN UP TO WAS COO SEING YOU IN SAN BERDO SEE YOU NEXT TIME  :biggrin:
> 
> EY HAVE YOU HEARD OF ALEX?? IM CALLING HIS PHONE BUT ITS DISCONNECTED
> *


nah me too if you see him tell him to call me


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2010, 05:36 AM~17914832
> *just lookin for pedals in good shape, a frame, seat, grips.
> *


i see that stuff all day long ill hook you up what color seat grips fram can be any color right ????


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 29 2010, 08:13 PM~17916409
> *i see that stuff all day long ill hook you up what color seat grips fram can be any color right ????
> *


yeah for Lil Tigers. the Lil Tiger grips were shorter than regular grips. Lookin for white and black.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 6 2010, 10:16 AM~17972543
> *yeah for Lil Tigers. the Lil Tiger grips were shorter than regular grips.  Lookin for white and black.
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

still for sale homies :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

how much u tryna get


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Sep 17 2010, 08:06 AM~18590018
> *how much u tryna get
> *


i hook you up homies :biggrin:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

i got 5 on it.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Sep 17 2010, 02:48 PM~18592804
> *i got 5 on it.
> *


thats not bad anymore offers ?????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:07 AM~16264365
> *here's some pics for you noah, just helping out bro!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 17 2010, 03:08 PM~18592926
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 18 2010, 01:04 AM~18592897
> *thats not bad anymore offers ?????
> *


$2k and a half bag of Pretzel M&Ms :scrutinize:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 24 2010, 08:36 AM~18650944
> *$2k and a half bag of Pretzel M&Ms :scrutinize:
> *


hahahahah nahhh sale pending???? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

alright guys fyi bike alone is being sold byitself so i have the display for sale thats rights DISPLAY FOR SALE HAVE THE AZTEZ TEMPLE FOR 800 OBO HAVE THE TURNTABLE FOR 200 OBO AND ITS A CUSTOM HEVEY DUTY MOTOR THATS WAS REINFORCE BY MANNYS BIKE SHOP TO HOLD ALL THE WEIGHT AND TO STAY SPINNIG THROUGHT OUT THE WHOLE SHOW ALSO HAVE THE GOLD PLATED TRUNTABLE BAR THAT HOLDS THE TRIKE FOR SALE TOO 500 OBO CANT SAY WHO BUYING THE BIKE OR FOR HOW MUNCH BUT WILL SAY IF DEAL GOES THROUGH ITS LEAVEING THE STATE AND MAYBE MIGHT GO OVER SEAS SUNNY SO GET AT ME IF YOU GUYS WANT A PEACE OF HISTORY AND ART WORK PEACE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 4 2010, 11:13 AM~18731789
> *alright guys fyi bike alone is being sold byitself so i have the display for sale thats rights DISPLAY FOR SALE HAVE THE AZTEZ TEMPLE FOR 800 OBO HAVE THE TURNTABLE FOR 200 OBO AND ITS A CUSTOM HEVEY DUTY MOTOR THATS WAS REINFORCE BY MANNYS BIKE SHOP TO HOLD ALL THE WEIGHT AND TO STAY SPINNIG THROUGHT OUT THE WHOLE SHOW ALSO HAVE THE GOLD PLATED TRUNTABLE BAR THAT HOLDS THE TRIKE FOR SALE TOO 500 OBO CANT SAY WHO BUYING THE BIKE  OR FOR HOW MUNCH BUT WILL SAY IF DEAL GOES THROUGH ITS LEAVEING THE STATE AND MAYBE MIGHT GO OVER SEAS SUNNY SO GET AT ME IF YOU GUYS WANT A PEACE OF HISTORY AND ART WORK PEACE
> *


PM PICS OF THE OF THE TURN TABLE THAT $200 DOLLARS,


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Oct 4 2010, 07:19 PM~18735851
> *PM PICS OF THE OF THE TURN TABLE  THAT $200 DOLLARS,
> *


its a truntable frm dennesons bike shop but mbs shop reinforce it and made it hold all that weight i can text you pics


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SOLD SOLD SOLD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 7 2010, 02:45 PM~18761484
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN WHO THE NEW OWNER.. THAT ONE CLEAN ASS TRIKE. :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Apr 16 2010, 10:03 AM~17212083
> * :0  GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE!
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE MY DISPLAY AZTEK TEMPLE FOR SALE. ALSO HAVE 3 WHEEL TRUNTABLE BAR FOR SALE AND TURN TABLE MORTOR FOR SALE HIT ME UP MUXT SELL ASAP HOMIES


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 12 2010, 01:00 PM~18791904
> *HAVE MY DISPLAY AZTEK TEMPLE FOR SALE. ALSO HAVE 3 WHEEL TRUNTABLE BAR FOR SALE AND TURN TABLE MORTOR FOR SALE HIT ME UP MUXT SELL ASAP HOMIES
> *


price to sell homies :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MEXHIKA GOT SOLD TO THE EAST COAST HOMIES. ITS GOING TO AN ART GALLERY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

